# Need help with Hgh n sustanon



## ShaneStencil (Feb 1, 2016)

New body builder. Haven't had a hard solid workout in 3 yrs. I'm 6' 180 and about 15% bf. I have never been big n always had issues building big chest n traps. 
Want to get back into shape. Want to add lean muscle n get cut up. 

Short term goal would be to weigh around 190-200 with 6-8% bf.(1 yr)

Long term goal would be to weigh 
around 210-220 with 6-8% bf. (3yrs)

What should I use, moving to a country where steroids n such r legal. 

Best stack to meet my goals.

If u mention taking 2 iu (units) or such, how do i determine how much a unit is? I have on my ever taken protein shacks n vitamins n never injected.

Thank you.


----------



## emcewen (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok, from the way you worded everything, I'm pretty sure everyone is going to tell you your not ready to touch hormones.  I don't care what you do since it's your decision.

I have no info for you on HGH other than it's expensive as hell.

Test Cyp at 500mg a week for 10 weeks should show you some results. I doubt it will do anything for you though - You sound like you need to learn a bit more before you touch steroids.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 4, 2016)

when you get diet and training in order and keep to it for month THEN i would rec 12-14 weeks of 500mg test ew with an AI start to   pct and a pct of about 5 weeks of clomid and tamoc. 50mg clomid ed and 20mg tamox ed

right now you need to build base up again, tendons etc.


----------

